# HR44 and Samsung RVU TV setup (Network Interference?)



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

I've just purchased 2 Directv ready Samsung TVs a 2014 55" H6400 and a 2015 40"J6300. Directv sent me 2 Deca2 modules. My house is wired for coax and cat6 at each set. The HR44 is in the master and is hard wired Ethernet. I setup the j6300 by installing the deca inline at the SWM Splitter and connecting Ethernet to the TV and enter the pin. When I try the same procedure with the H6400 in another room I get an error code of 54-774 Network Interference. It asks me to rest the server and start again. I've tried it numerous times and moved the deca into very imaginable place in the chain. Same error. I've reset the HR44 with the red button each time. I've swapped out Ethernet and coax cables. Has anyone else overcome this hurdle? DirecTV was no help. The installer they sent with the deca2 was clueless and I showed him how to set up the first one. He left because he was behind schedule and didn't know what to do. HELP.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anything in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/213398-samsung-rvu-diagnostic-code-54-363-with-hr44/?hl=%2Brvu+%2Bnetwork+%2Binterferencehelp??


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

texasbrit said:


> Does anything in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/213398-samsung-rvu-diagnostic-code-54-363-with-hr44/?hl=%2Brvu+%2Bnetwork+%2Binterferencehelp??


Thanks. Tried all of that. I'm wondering if I have to factory reset my main Genie. DirecT is coming back out this weekend, but I'm hoping they don't want to install a DECA1. It defeats the purpose if it has a huge power supply. You're just swapping an HDMI for an Ethernet and a Genie Mini for the DECA that is almost the same size. The J6300 is running only on a Ethernet running to a wall panel behind the TV. No coax at all.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You have probably done this and I am just throwing out an idea ( never done it myself ).
Unhook the first set and set up the second set.

Then unplug the genie and both TVs and the router.

Plug in the router and wait 3 minutes for it to completely start up.
Plug in the Genie and wait for it to start up.
Plug in one of the TVs and turn it on.
Plug in the second TV and turn it on.


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> You have probably done this and I am just throwing out an idea ( never done it myself ).
> Unhook the first set and set up the second set.
> 
> Then unplug the genie and both TVs and the router.
> ...


I tried unplugging the Genie and the SWM yesterday, but not the router. I'll try power cycling everything. It ain't easy to get behind one of the TVs. I mounted it pretty flush to the wall and Samsung put the power in tight little space.

It's worth a shot. Thanks! 

Keep the suggestions coming!!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bielski said:


> I've just purchased 2 Directv ready Samsung TVs a 2014 55" H6400 and a 2015 40"J6300. Directv sent me 2 Deca2 modules. My house is wired for coax and cat6 at each set. The HR44 is in the master and is hard wired Ethernet. I setup the j6300 by installing the deca inline at the SWM Splitter and connecting Ethernet to the TV and enter the pin. When I try the same procedure with the H6400 in another room I get an error code of 54-774 Network Interference. It asks me to rest the server and start again. I've tried it numerous times and moved the deca into very imaginable place in the chain. Same error. I've reset the HR44 with the red button each time. I've swapped out Ethernet and coax cables. Has anyone else overcome this hurdle? DirecTV was no help. The installer they sent with the deca2 was clueless and I showed him how to set up the first one. He left because he was behind schedule and didn't know what to do. HELP.


Your issue is very easy in nature. All you need to do is remove the ethernet cable from the Genie, connect DECA to each RVU TV, proceed as usual., once TVs are working, go back to the unsupported set up you had before.


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Your issue is very easy in nature. All you need to do is remove the ethernet cable from the Genie, connect DECA to each RVU TV, proceed as usual., once TVs are working, go back to the unsupported set up you had before.


Nope. I removed the ethernet from the HR44. I had to set it up on wireless or the RVU TV would not see it for setup. I connected the deca to the swm. Same error. Does the HR44 need a DECA?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bielski said:


> Nope. I removed the ethernet from the HR44. I had to set it up on wireless or the RVU TV would not see it for setup. I connected the deca to the swm. Same error. Does the HR44 need a DECA?


I don't think you understand. In order to add the RVU you MUST use DIRECTV approved set up as that is what the test is looking for. Failing to have a DIRECTV approved set up and you will fail the test.

There can't be an ethernet cable on the HR44, you must use WiFi (internally) or a BroadBand DECA. RVU TV must not have ethernet from the router, only a DECA from the SWM splitter plus the short ethernet cable (length does not matter) and the DECA power supply.


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

peds48 said:


> I don't think you understand. In order to add the RVU you MUST use DIRECTV approved set up as that is what the test is looking for. Failing to have a DIRECTV approved set up and you will fail the test.
> 
> There can't be an ethernet cable on the HR44, you must use WiFi (internally) or a BroadBand DECA. RVU TV must not have ethernet from the router, only a DECA from the SWM splitter plus the short ethernet cable (length does not matter) and the DECA power supply.


The TV wouldn't see the RVU server without a ethernet connection. Everything else was set up as you described.


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

peds48 said:


> I don't think you understand. In order to add the RVU you MUST use DIRECTV approved set up as that is what the test is looking for. Failing to have a DIRECTV approved set up and you will fail the test.
> 
> There can't be an ethernet cable on the HR44, you must use WiFi (internally) or a BroadBand DECA. RVU TV must not have ethernet from the router, only a DECA from the SWM splitter plus the short ethernet cable (length does not matter) and the DECA power supply.


Also, the DECA2 does not have a power supply.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bielski said:


> Also, the DECA2 does not have a power supply.


Then that is your problem. You need to install the RVU using DECA which requires a power supply


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Then that is your problem. You need to install the RVU using DECA which requires a power supply


I'm sorry to be dense, but what is gained by the power supply? The DECA2 Doesn't have one.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bielski said:


> I'm sorry to be dense, but what is gained by the power supply? The DECA2 Doesn't have one.


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=dcapr0-01&d=directv-cinema-connection-kit-w%2F-power-supply-(deca2pr)&sku=700112818769

Call DTV and they will probably send them to you.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bielski said:


> I'm sorry to be dense, but what is gained by the power supply? The DECA2 Doesn't have one.


a DECA without a power supply works just a good as your tv without a power cord!

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

peds48 said:


> a DECA without a power supply works just a good as your tv without a power cord!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Ouch.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bielski said:


> Ouch.


if you happen to have a receiver that does not have DECA built in such as an H/HR23 and below you can use that temporarily to power the DECA and go through the set up process.. I am assuming the end goal is to run the RVU via Ethernet.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Just to spell it all out to make sure you follow.

Unhook the ethernet from your HR44. You can hook it up to your home network over WiFi if you want, or just leave it disconnected from the internet until you get everything up and running.

Hook up a coax cable to one of the ports on the SWS splitter that DirecTV installed (or use an exising coax cable that is already hooked up). Then hook that coax cable into the DECA.

Hook the power supply up to the DECA. It could look like the one in Jimmy57's link, or like this:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=ps18der0
Either way if you are using a receiver DECA it has to have a power supply when you aren't using it with a receiver.

Then hook up an ethernet cable from the DECA to the RVU TV. This ethernet cable can be a long cable, or the short one that came with the DECA, length doesn't matter.

Once you get all this done you should be able to set up RVU on the TV. When setting up the RVU TV it checks to make sure you have it hooked up this way, and if you don't it will fail.

Once RVU is set up on the TV, then you can hook an ethernet cable up from the TV directly to your router, and then hook your HR44 up to the router. Everthing will work fine like that once it is set up.


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

Beerstalker said:


> Just to spell it all out to make sure you follow.
> 
> Unhook the ethernet from your HR44. You can hook it up to your home network over WiFi if you want, or just leave it disconnected from the internet until you get everything up and running.
> 
> ...


I received 2 of these from DirecTV without power supplies. http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DCA2SR0&d=DIRECTV-DECA-Receiver-II-Ethernet-to-Coax-Adapter-DECA2-(DCA2SR0)&q=deca2
Is this a "receiver DECA"? I don't even see a way to connect a power supply.

The strange thing is that I did what you describe to the first TV (without the power supply step) and he connected fine. The other TV worked once, but froze during the MOCA test. I had to reset everything and from that point forward I've only gotten the 54-774 Network Interference.

Thank you both for so diligently trying to help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bielski said:


> Is this a "receiver DECA"? I don't even see a way to connect a power supply.


Yes that is a receiver DECA. The power supply connects to the end that has the coax pigtail


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Yes that is a receiver DECA. The power supply connects to the end that has the coax pigtail


There is no place to plug in a power supply. Does it connect to the coax? The only other connectors on the whole thing is an ethernet jack and the female coax on the other end that should face the LNB. It's ridiculous that DIrecTV didn't include a power supply with EITHER of the DECA2 they provided me. Does anyone have a link to a connection diagram for this mess? I can only find them for genie boxes and none include power supplies.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The small adapter goes on the pigtail and the PI then plugs into it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fixed it for you VOS

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Fixed it for you VOS


Really?









Hey it was midnight and so I did it down and dirty


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

veryoldschool said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the pigtail doesn't connect to TV in any way? Just ethernet. Now I just need to get my hands on a power supply. Thanks all. I'll keep you posted. I truly appreciate the help.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

How did you get the DECA's from DirecTV? If you told them they were for an RVU TV they should have sent you the power supplies. I would call them back and tell them they forgot them.

If you had them left over from older receivers, then you might just as well buy them yourself. Or you can call DirecTV and try to get them to mail them to you but that might be more work than it is worth. I just did a quick search on Amazon and it actually looks cheaper to buy the whole setup rather than just the power supply.

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00DVK1ITI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439488389&sr=8-1&keywords=deca+power+supply


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give up.....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bielski said:


> So the pigtail doesn't connect to TV in any way? Just ethernet. Now I just need to get my hands on a power supply. Thanks all. I'll keep you posted. I truly appreciate the help.


Correct, the pigtail connects to either a power supply, just like above or a receiver. The pigtail is purely for power with the added benefit of having a BSF built-in when used with a receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I give up.....


!rolling :rolling:


----------



## Bielski (Aug 11, 2015)

Beerstalker said:


> How did you get the DECA's from DirecTV? If you told them they were for an RVU TV they should have sent you the power supplies. I would call them back and tell them they forgot them.
> 
> If you had them left over from older receivers, then you might just as well buy them yourself. Or you can call DirecTV and try to get them to mail them to you but that might be more work than it is worth. I just did a quick search on Amazon and it actually looks cheaper to buy the whole setup rather than just the power supply.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00DVK1ITI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439488389&sr=8-1&keywords=deca+power+supply


Today I got lucky and got a knowledgeable agent at DirecTV. She tried to bypass the system by using my MAC address to register the TV on her end, but it didn't work. I asked nicely and she agreed to send me out the power supply. To answer your question, I contacted DirecTV reading my first (functioning) Samsung TV and they offered to send a DECA2. It came sans power supply. The second DECA was brought by a Tech, who couldn't figure out how to get it to work and left because he was running behind on his other stops. He left the DECA2, but no power supply either. Hopefully the power supply will arrive tomorrow and I can solve this mess.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, I think a lot of the techs still don't really get the RVU TV setup. In their defense there probably isn't that many people using them.

When I had my parents stuff installed I didn't even include the two RVU TVs in their initial install. I bought the DECAs myself and installed everything after the tech left, then called in and had them activated. That ended up taking quite a while as well, since the CSR I was dealing with had never activated an RVU TV and he had to keep going to his supervisor to get help.


----------

